# Accoya wood



## Slinger (4 Apr 2014)

Last Sunday I read an interesting newspaper article about Accoya wood, it seems to tick a lot of boxes for me. Does anyone have any experience with it and where can it be sourced and most importantly, is it expensive?
Cheers,
Slinger


----------



## kostello (4 Apr 2014)

It's great takes paint well but not very good for stain as it is finger jointed.

It's quite soft......

Suppliers are on the website normally


----------



## acewoodturner (4 Apr 2014)

I got some of the first Accoya which was imported into the country by BSW Timber for a job for them. It starts off life as radiata pine in New Zealand and is quite a fast growing tree. Maybe that's why it can absorb the acetic acid well. It is very stable as some of it I have had in the house for about 6 or so years has remained dead flat (no gaps under the edge of a steel ruler) which is impressive for pine. Smells a wee bit vinegary but if you are painting it that's ok. Supposed to have a shelf life of a least 40 years outside - which hasn't been measured yet as it has been around that long.


----------



## RobinBHM (4 Apr 2014)

We've converted to using it for the majority of our joinery. We used to use iroko but got fed up with packs of bent, buckled, bowed, twisted timber. Athough accoya is expensive -similar to oak in price, its consistency saves a great deal of time. It is not without its own issues: soft, somewhat brittle and its high acetic acid content means stainless steel fixings are important.

It is available in solid form now so no need for finger joints. I wouldnt want to stain it though, it looks rubbish!

Robin


----------



## richarnold (4 Apr 2014)

We have been using this timber for about four or five years now, and we can't praise it highly enough. As far as I know it still comes with a fifty year unconditional guarantee, and don't forget that this is in the bare wood with no finish. although it is fairly new to the market, they started working on the process in 1927, so I'm sure they must have field trials going back to that date. I have heard they are going to be putting the guarantee time up to 70 years. It may not be the hardest of timbers, but I would say it is harder than general softwoods. I can't say as I have found it to be particularly brittle ether. Knots, and shakes are very few and far between. Although most of our joinery receives a painted finish, we have on a couple of occasions finished it with sadolins, and compared to normal softwoods we felt it looked a lot more attractive. It is sold in three grades, but don't be put off the 3rd grade as we have not noticed a great deal of difference to grade 1 and it's cheaper  . Stainless steel fittings are ideal, but just like oak if there is no moisture present there is no problem. Brass is fine as well. We also love the fact that it is about the most environmentally friendly timber you can use


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Apr 2014)

So how readily available is this stuff ? I have never seen it at my local timber merchant.


----------



## MrYorke (4 Apr 2014)

There is also an MDF version axe by medite I believe. Apparently it's used for external doors panels (painted) but has many many other uses externally


----------



## richarnold (4 Apr 2014)

Grahamshed":2l20yaj3 said:


> So how readily available is this stuff ? I have never seen it at my local timber merchant.


Our local stockist is James Latham at Leicester. As far as I know there are four or five other merchants in the uk who stock Accoya
Cheers, Richard


----------



## sustad (5 Apr 2014)

Who is selling it at the best price?


----------



## steadyeddie (5 Apr 2014)

The MDF version of this is called Tricoya and I believe also carries a 50 year guarantee. It's flippin' expensive though.

Dave


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Apr 2014)

We use Tricoya quite a lot, about £95.00+vat for 18mm and £45 for 9mm. 

Uses: fielded panels, orangery fascias, external detailing such as capital blocks.

Problem: it is only very subtly different in looks to normal mdf. Ive had to resort to putting a small piece in a jug of water to check before using! It hardly swells at all, about 0.1mm after a few hours

Robin


----------



## Slinger (5 Apr 2014)

Many thanks to everyone for their replies. I have read a report on Accoya by TRADA, which seems favourable.
Slinger


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Apr 2014)

International timber sell Accoya.


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Apr 2014)

I'd love to have a sheet of it to mess about with, or even some offcuts. As it stands im better off digging through the hardwood dog end rack. 100 quid for an 8 by 4 is just too much 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (6 Apr 2014)

Very good stuff, have to adopt special practices, as said no corrosive fittings/screws/pins, stain blocking primer, cant use cascamite/pva glues. You need a certificate from accys for the guarantee, and also from teknos for the 12 year coatings guarantee.... 

Just installed the jounery for a new build, with freshly laid floors and plasterd walls..... The inside is dripping wet and there all still working exactly as int he workshop. No other timber would be, guaranteed. I love it. 

£100 for 8x4 x18.... It seems expensive, but price up jointing hardwood over that same volume/sizes.... Not so bad then! Plus the added bonus of no problems down the line.


----------



## jimmy rivers (6 Apr 2014)

Some additional feedback to the thread from our end...

Accoya is lightweight which is great for handling larger projects or when machining up large sections. It does dent with the slightest of knocks but sands and prepares easily. In general it is a very forgiving timber to work. It is important to use the correct glues, PVA is not recommended so we use PU...epoxy is an option too.

Although expensive the pay offs in other benefits, as mentioned, are well balanced. Especially for piece of mind on moving joinery projects such as sash windows and doors...no more returning to 'ease and adjust'  

The Accoya website has lots of useful product info including technical data sheets.

http://www.accoya.com/

Arnold Laver is our nearest and preferred stockist in Leeds.

Cheers Jim


----------



## Dokkodo (13 Apr 2017)

I've just used some accoya for a window, but I pinned (and glued) some of the internal beeding on with steel pins, mainly to hold while the glue cured. But I now realise my pins were steel rather than stainless, and I'm wondering if anyone knows the consequences of their corrosion. I drove the heads a few mm in and filled the holes, and the whole thing will have two layers of good quality primer and top coat, will rust show through eventually? I'm hoping not! There could still be time to replace the beeding but it would get messy....


----------



## Doug71 (13 Apr 2017)

Dokkodo":r7jdcm6y said:


> I've just used some accoya for a window, but I pinned (and glued) some of the internal beeding on with steel pins, mainly to hold while the glue cured. But I now realise my pins were steel rather than stainless, and I'm wondering if anyone knows the consequences of their corrosion. I drove the heads a few mm in and filled the holes, and the whole thing will have two layers of good quality primer and top coat, will rust show through eventually? I'm hoping not! There could still be time to replace the beeding but it would get messy....



I was told there is only a problem with corrosion when moisture is present so if it's internal beading you might be okay. 

I keep meaning to put a few steel screws and pins in some Accoya and leave it outside to see what happens, you have prompted me to get on and do it this afternoon.

Doug


----------



## RobinBHM (13 Apr 2017)

I left an offcut of accoya outside for a few months with a zinc plated steel screw in it.

After a few months rust appeared on the screw and stained the timber. Also although the screw top didnt go all the way through to the other side a rust stain did appear on that side.

However I could easily unscrew it and the screw itself still had its full shape and thread depth but the coating had gone and all the screw was a bit rusty.

I also put an offcut of 9mm tricoya mdf in water. After 24hours it had swollen by 0.2mm


----------



## Dokkodo (16 Apr 2017)

Doug71":3vooawf8 said:


> I was told there is only a problem with corrosion when moisture is present so if it's internal beading you might be okay.
> 
> I keep meaning to put a few steel screws and pins in some Accoya and leave it outside to see what happens, you have prompted me to get on and do it this afternoon.
> 
> Doug



I hope youre right, though the thing should be very well sealed so i reckon it will be ok. Id be interested to hear the results of your tests...


----------



## Beau (17 Apr 2017)

Pretty ugly grain. Folks had an external door made in it and has moved around a bit which was disappointing.


----------



## richarnold (17 Apr 2017)

Hi, we have been using Accoya for over 7 years now for all our external joinery. So far we have had zero movement on anything. We make all manner of windows including sliding sash, All forms of doors including bead and butt. we have made garage doors with 6"bead and butt boards that were o0ver 8ft wide. they have never moved. This timber has given us complete peace of mind for our external joinery, with no complaints from any of our customers.
We are about to make a hi end painted kitchen, and all the front frames, doors and drawer fronts will be made in Accoya. This will ensure zero movement in the fairly hostile environment that kitchens can be.


----------



## Droogs (17 Apr 2017)

is it suitable for use as decking/ornamental fencing?


----------



## richarnold (17 Apr 2017)

Droogs":2t1fwdi8 said:


> is it suitable for use as decking/ornamental fencing?


 Apart from the initial cost it would be the top choice. It has an unconditional guarantee for 50 years, and that's with no finish on it at all


----------



## Dan j (17 Apr 2017)

Its pricey. However the cost is offset by not needing to re finish very often. I like it, although its not a pretty grain.
Its stable, easy to work and should last a long time.

One thing to note about the warranty is the 50 year is for above ground only. No soil contact. 25 years at or below ground level. You also need to go through someone who has done their accreditation scheme.


----------



## LBCarpentry (25 Oct 2017)

I have a question (and I love to dig up and old thread to do it)

How does it machine up? I'm thinking more dust wise. Sapele kicks out an incredible amount of fine red dust. Its an absolute killer if you have a batch of 5+ windows.


----------



## ColeyS1 (25 Oct 2017)

I've never noticed it being overly dusty tbh. I'm making a batch of 23 sapele windows and 5 doors at the moment. Boredom is the main issue :lol: 
The windows are taller than usual. I've noticed the timber moving,bowing and twisting a little more, possibly down to the extra length of the pieces.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug71 (25 Oct 2017)

I find Accoya seems to give off some fine dust when machining it, not that you notice it in the air but it's the type of dust that clogs up filters on extractors quicker. I have a couple of the bag over bag type extractors and the suction seems to drop quicker when using Accoya, I need to clean out the top filter bag more often. I think it's because the Accoya is so dry.

It's nothing like the dust from sapele though which gives everything in the workshop a pink tinge, guess I should get some better extraction in.

Doug


----------



## scholar (25 Oct 2017)

A day of machining Accoya gives the whole workshop a soft salt and vinegar crisps aroma - not at all unpleasant! 

I think the timber is pretty dry so I guess that is why it can seem dusty - it is also apparently a bit brittle (no doubt for the same reason) but I have not had problems with this. 

Cheers


----------



## LBCarpentry (26 Oct 2017)

ColeyS1":2g35donz said:


> I've never noticed it being overly dusty tbh. I'm making a batch of 23 sapele windows and 5 doors at the moment. Boredom is the main issue :lol:
> The windows are taller than usual. I've noticed the timber moving,bowing and twisting a little more, possibly down to the extra length of the pieces.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I too have just finished a similar sized batch. That red sapele dust gets absolutely everywhere and I have pretty good extraction system.

I find douglas fir has no where near the same amount of fine dust. But I can't use DF anymore it has become unbearable to work with over the last couple of years imo.

I know what you mean about the movement of sapele. Some timbers are so twisted to start with you don't stand a chance of planing it up. And some twist after being planed. You just need to keep your eye out for it and swap them if necessary. 

Lathams are sending me an accoya sample. I only asked for a little bit but they are sending 63 x 150 x 6m FOC! almost enough to make a window!

Look forward to having a play with it.


----------



## Doug71 (26 Oct 2017)

Result on the free sample, that is about £130 worth of Accoya you are getting for nothing!


----------



## LBCarpentry (3 Nov 2017)

Impressed with what I have seen so far.

Best thing about it is that it already comes faced and edged with a square edge! Already saving time. Think I’m a convert on that basis alone!


----------



## Kev (3 Nov 2017)

More of an additional add on question than an answer but have also come across Thermo Treated Ash and Tulipwood which is apparently very stable. Have used a fair bit of Accoya and Tricoya but wondered if anyone had any experience of using the thermo treated woods.


----------



## Blocks119 (8 Jun 2018)

Does anyone know if any companies are happy to apply the accoya wood treatment to other forms of wood? for example to treat some birch tree trunks with the bark still on or some bamboo ?and how well it would work?

Personally i especially love bamboo, its a versetile and beautiful material however there are 2 problems, it is susceptible to rot easily and doesnt hold its shape over long periods of drying and soaking , the accoya treatment seems perfect to fix theise 2 flaws and with it im thinking it could make this fantastic and sustainable material even better.

I know you can treat it other ways but they all seem to involve toxic chemicals, insane amounts of energy for heating and pressurising or external coatings that arent eco friendly and dont last that long as well as ruining the look

any reply would be appreciated


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Jun 2018)

Blocks119":111waeov said:


> Personally i especially love bamboo, its a versetile and beautiful material however there are 2 problems, it is susceptible to rot easily and doesnt hold its shape over long periods of drying and soaking , the accoya treatment seems perfect to fix theise 2 flaws and with it im thinking it could make this fantastic and sustainable material even better.



I daresay the Chinese have looked into it before now.


----------

